# Rokinon 8? Or something else?



## TeeZeeMee (Sep 24, 2012)

Should I get this guy or look at investing into a different lens. I'm gonna use it a good bit for artsy stuff.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 24, 2012)

If you mean the Rokinon 8mm f/3.5 fisheye, I've read some very good reports about it.

Also sold under the names Vivitar, Samyang, ProOptic, Bower, Opteka, Bell & Howell and Falcon.


----------



## TeeZeeMee (Sep 24, 2012)

Yea sorry, should've specified. The biggest difference I see is the lack of AF but it that so important with that distance?
also I heard the build quality is great but there's are sometimes focus ring issues


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 24, 2012)

I never bother focusing my Nikkor fisheye unless I'm shooting up close & personal.  Maybe that's what you're wanting to do, but AF is not a biggie for me.

I looked into that lens when I was researching fisheyes, and it was one of my top choices.  I opted for the Nikkor, however, simply due to size & weight.  And f/2.8 v 3.5


----------



## jpo_tx113 (Oct 9, 2012)

I bought one several months ago.  I've used it a few times and so far have been happy with it.  I only have one photo on my current computer, which I took of a rainbow recently.  I wanted to get the full shot, so I grabbed this lens.  It was still raining some, which explains the water spots.


----------

